# [SOLVED] unknown device



## soni10 (May 2, 2012)

I clean installed windows 7 on an IBM Lenovo Thinkcentre. In the device manager screen it says unknown device (w/ an icon of a computer and a yellow triangle that has a little black exclamation piont). I guess that means it is not a driver issue but what is it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: unknown device*

Hi go to device manager then to the erroring device click on the little + to expand the view then right click on the device choose properties the choose the details tab and post back with the hardware id' which you choose from the drop down list post the pci ven and dev


----------



## soni10 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: unknown device*

I right clicked the unknown device, clicked properties, then details tab. I don't understand what you mean when you say hardware id', this says hardware ids. When I click the drop down list it has more options than I know what to do with. I can't find anything that says pci ven or dev. There is one option that says DevNode status.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: unknown device*

Hi, select hardware ids, the detail will be in the value box, right click on a blank spot within this box and "select all", then right click in the highlighted area and select "copy", paste the outcome here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: unknown device*

Do you have any USB devices plugged into your computer other then keyboard and mouse? 
You can also install the Chipset driver for your computer


----------



## soni10 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: unknown device*

To Jenae: the value is ACPI\NSC1200
*NSC1200
To Spunkfunk: There is a keyboard int the usb and the mouse is a ps/2. I tried downloading the chipset driver but that didn't work. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: unknown device*

There is an *ACPI* driver for your HDD available from the Lenovo site 
If you tell us the make and model # of your Thincenter laptop we can help you find the correct one. 
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/default.page


----------



## soni10 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: unknown device*

To spunk.funk: I came back to the office today and someone took the computer after I left yesterday. My supervisor told me not to worry about it but I appreciate your support!


----------

